# BMC Fourstroke or Orbea Oiz



## TechAddict (Jun 23, 2021)

I wonder if anyone could tell me if there is a new BMC Fourstroke frame comming any time soon? It seems to be heavy and have some years on it. Many new frames have come which are considerably lighter. 2022 Spark, Oiz OMX, Epic, 2022 Blur CC.

I may have an opportunity to get my hands on a new Fourstroke 01, but it weighs 400g too much on the frame alone. I know the geometry is good and modern enough, and that you can win the world cup on it, but i fear that the Carbon tech is too old.


----------

